# Anyone feeding Innova Puppy?



## rapnek74 (Mar 19, 2009)

Comments? 

Looking at changing foods. I want to feed EVO but my dog is only 8 months old.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

I'd skip the puppy and go straight to the adult formula. It's one of the foods that I fed my old man (RIP) in his younger days, prior to going grain-free, and it's one that I fed India.

~Kristin


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Innova pup and Evo are the same company.
They strongly suggest not feeding Evo until pups are at least a year of age. (I can't remeber why at this moment, but I can get back to you if you want. I think the protein is to high for growing dogs, but please don't quote me!)
Many breeders that are clients at my work start on Innova and switch to grain free Evo. They, however, wait until their dogs are almost 2.
I will check into it again. I like Evo, but I am only famililar with it with my adult dogs.


----------



## Salblock (Jan 9, 2009)

I fed my doberman innova large breed puppy food to around 11 months. Then we got our Lucy (GSD). 

Innova puts brown rice in their food. This caused my GSD to have crystalized urine. She would strain and strain and not even pee. I ended up buying a product from soild gold called berry balance and we switched them over to Orijen.

Orijen is one of the best if not the best kibble dog food. We are feediing both our dogs Orijen and I am amazed. 

Check this website out. Reed about the ingredients. EVO is a descent product, but not for a puppy under 15 months or so.

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/

Click on thr five star foods. This is a great website!


----------



## rapnek74 (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm going to have to have to stop asking questions in this forum. Some people don't need to answer questions.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

It's the calcium content that you need to consider, not protein, when looking at the grain-free foods. EVO's calcium content is 2.55%, which is WAY higher than recommended for large breed puppies (I think the recommended amount is less than 1.5%, but I'll have to double check that).

Anyway, back to Innova...the large breed puppy formula is .9% calcium, regular puppy is 1.07% while the adult is 1.23%. The protein percentage is lowest in the LB puppy and highest in the regular puppy, with adult just a little higher than LB puppy. Interesting. First five ingredients are the same.

Honestly, I don't know which one I'd pick! I can't remember what you're feeding now, or if you have other dogs...

~Kristin


----------



## rapnek74 (Mar 19, 2009)

Look people... I asked about Innova Puppy, not about EVO. I know the reasons not to feed EVO at 8 months of age or I would not have put I put on the original post. 

I was asking if anyone feeds Innova puppy and for their comments on it. I know about dogfoodanalysis and have read on it several times. No amount of reading is going to be as good as personal experience.... WHICH IS WHY I ASKED IF ANYONE WAS FEEDING INNOVA PUPPY!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I have used it for puppies in the past. My experience with it is that it's a good quality food but perhaps a bit rich for a lot of GSD pups and results in soft poops. My non-GSD foster puppies have done much better on it than the GSD ones did. I've had similar experiences with Innova adult (not EVO, just the regular adult food). My small dogs and non-GSD fosters absolutely thrive on it - gorgeous coats, bright eyes, solid stool etc - but it gives my GSDs bad poop.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Gee, sorry I tried to provide some information. I wasn't actually replying to you in my previous post about the calcium content--that was directed to BJDimock and others who might be reading this thread.

Although you did ask if anyone was feeding this food, you didn't provide much background and darn it, I do tend to go overboard with details. 

So, again, I am sooo sorry that I replied to your post. I have never fed Innova puppy, although I have fed the adult formula.

But for others out there reading this thread that DO know how to read and DO feed Innova puppy, here's a question: do you want to know strictly about people's experiences/comments on feeding the regular puppy, or the large breed formula?

~Kristin


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## rapnek74 (Mar 19, 2009)

WHY WOULD YOU FEED A GSD ANYTHING BUT LARGE BREED PUPPY FOOD?


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Lots of reasons. Some people transition right to adult foods and skip the large breed puppy stage completely. Depending on the quality and ingredients of the food and the needs of the puppy, that can be a perfectly reasonable decision.







If a puppy has allergies or a very sensitive stomach, that can be another reason to skip the large breed puppy stuff and buy one of the low ingredient foods.


----------



## rapnek74 (Mar 19, 2009)

OK... maybe you have me there but that doesn't let the others off the hook. 

Under normal circumstances a GSD would get large breed puppy food which is what I was asking about. 

It's been a bad day... Dog is sick and been to the vet 2 times with him today. Then I can't get the answer I am looking for about Innova. 

DOG FOOD IN GENERAL PISSES ME OFF! It makes me not even want to have a dog sometimes. There is so much bull crap out her today no one knows what they are feeding their pet.


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: rapnek74WHY WOULD YOU FEED A GSD ANYTHING BUT LARGE BREED PUPPY FOOD? That should be a given since this is a GSD board but then again... I forgot, you can't read!
> 
> 
> SCORE ANOTHER WARNING FOR A PERSONAL ATTACK!



*Edited by Amaruq- Mod*

I've feed my puppy Innova Large Puppy Breed and I have experience about this food, but guess what? my comment to you is to go google it.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote: Under normal circumstances a GSD would get large breed puppy food which is what I was asking about.


Perhaps although I don't know about "normal." The opinions on this board are so diverse - you've got folks who feed their puppies everything from low quality puppy chow to people who wean their pups onto BARF or raw. I agree that trying to figure out what's "best" is an incredibly frustrating and complicated task! I even found that with Innova myself - I thought i had this great food because it worked so beautifully for my non-GSDs and then I tried it with my next GSD pup fosters and it was a mess. And then beyond breed differences you've got all the individual variations. It's enough to make anyone nuts. 



> Quote:It's been a bad day... Dog is sick and been to the vet 2 times with him today.


Sorry about the bad day. Hope your pup is feeling better. It can be hard to read clearly when we're upset and frustrated but I think if you are able to come back to this thread later you'll see that most of the respondents were just trying to be helpful. Some of the info was more on target than others but it was all there to try to address the larger question and what wasn't quite as specific to your situation might be helpful to someone else.


----------



## rapnek74 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks pupresq... It's been a bad day for sure. Not only is my dog sick, I have now been offically warned for not being courteous. 

The nerve of some people. 


If only finding the right dog food was as easy as getting warned... or possilby banned.


----------



## Riley425 (Aug 28, 2009)

Well... I'll take a stab at this one

Riley (our almost 6 month old GSD) has been on Innova (large breed... Of _course_







... for a little over a month now. We switched him from Eukanuba large breed after experiencing major coat loss, pyoderma, and other coat/skin issues, and suspecting a possible food allergy. Eukanuba had way too many corn and wheat products to warrant keeping him on it. He also had almost NO appetite, and would eat about 10 ounces of food before throwing up what little he ate to begin with. 

I did some research, and came up with Innova, and Orijen as the top two choices to try. Not being able to find Orijen readily available in a large breed puppy form, we went with Innova. His appetite increased DRAMATICALLY, and his coat got better (not perfect though, turns out he had both staph and a yeast infection) within 3 weeks. 

I recently found Orijen locally, and we are starting to wean him off of Innova and on to Orijen tomorrow. I would recommend Innova based on our experience, but it is still 5% grain (barley) and with Riley's ongoing skin issues I want to remove all grains from his diet. 

Summed up: I give Innova two thumbs up based on our experience, and a visual improvement in Riley's appetite and coat issues. 

GL!


----------



## rapnek74 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

We started feeding Kaiser Innova Large Breed Puppy when we brought him home at 8 weeks old. He did great on it and when he turned a year old, we transitioned to Innova Large Breed Adult. 

He had no problems with either food at at all, Large Breed Puppy seemed to me to have the appropriate calcium and protein content and best of all, he liked it and did well on it!!

Hope your pup is feeling better soon.


----------

